# Anyone had a Gall Bladder Removal (keyhole)?



## Jasonr (May 2, 2018)

I'm in on the 8th May but just wondering how long it takes to get back up to speed in the real world.

When I say up to speed I don't mean back to work I mean when it will be ok practising putting, chipping, pitching all the way back to full swing as I have two weeks off and it will be so tempting to make the best use of that time.

Obviously my surgeons word on recovery will be final but just wanted to get an idea if anyone has had it done.


Thanks


----------



## jim8flog (May 2, 2018)

Yes I have had it done. You should be very careful with what you do for around 6 weeks. There are stitches but you just cannot see them and they need to heal. 

Listen to what the doc has to say and obey him.


----------



## Dellboy (May 2, 2018)

I had mine removed the old way, sliced and diced, was back playing in 10 weeks, so would think you should be fine in 5-6.


----------



## SteveJay (May 2, 2018)

Yes, had mine removed, along with gall stones, albeit by keyhole surgery.

Was a few years ago now but I seem to recall I was fully recovered within a month, although I wasn't playing golf so much then, so would be careful as a full swing feels like it could do some damage whilst still healing.


----------



## DRW (May 3, 2018)

After having quite a number of gallstone attacks(flipping painful attacks that go on for hours sometimes) over a number of months, I had it removed via keyhole think it was 3 years ago.

I was fairly bruised(on top showing/skin and internally) after about a week and was back to work within a week. 

However would not have swung a club on slow half swings for at least 4 weeks and probably not for a couple of months on any kind of full swing, my inners felt like had gone a round with Mike Tyson and very bruised. :rofl:

It is an operation, the fact its keyhole only means you have less scars and repair quicker than open surgery. It is worth the short term pain, for the removal of those gall stone attacks. Happy Days.

Hope it all goes well for you and best of luck :thup:


----------



## Jasonr (May 3, 2018)

Thanks all


----------



## Twire (May 3, 2018)

My Misses had it done about 6 years ago... she couldn't do housework for weeks..


----------



## drewster (May 3, 2018)

Mrs Drewster had it done about 5 weeks ago and is still a little delicate but has recovered well. Avoid heavy lifting for as long as you can !!! Ultimately you're having an organ removed and a hole will be left in it's place and it will take a while for everything to find it's place and heal properly. Post of she was left with 4 lots of staples which were all successfully removed after 9 days.


----------



## Jasonr (May 17, 2018)

Thanks for all the advice and you will be pleased to know I'm still here so the Op went well! 

For anyone who is going through a similar thing for the first few days I was very sore but for me it has been a quick recovery. I had my op last Tuesday (8/5). It was performed under keyhole and I went home that evening. I was very sore but able to walk very tentatively. After a couple of days I could get around OK but getting up/down from a sitting position was still hard but by the end of the weekend that had eased considerably and I was walking around fine. Now I am almost back to normal walking wise but it is still hard bending down to pick something up or when putting on socks/shoes but improving all the time.  

I went to my club yesterday and was able to hit some very easy chips and also put in some putting practise, and towards the latter part tried some very tentative no power fuller swings with the PW - all with no real problems. The hardest bit was bending down to pick up the balls but the putter helps with that. 

I expect that in the next week to two weeks I should be able to get out for a few easy holes and then build up from there.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 17, 2018)

Really pleased it went well for you. I didn't have your op but I had my appendix out via keyhole a few years ago. Genius method but do follow the doctors guidelines. It is easy to get sucked in to thinking you are fully repaired but the stitches are mostly internal and unseen so be gentle.


----------



## drdel (May 17, 2018)

Had mine removed by the keyhole operation 20+ years ago.  

Only thing to perhaps note is that eating big meals or meals with high fat content is not a good idea as you no longer have a gall bladder to release the bile and its enzymes into the small intestine which help the digestion - of fats in particular.


----------



## Jasonr (May 17, 2018)

drdel said:



			Had mine removed by the keyhole operation 20+ years ago.  

Only thing to perhaps note is that eating big meals or meals with high fat content is not a good idea as you no longer have a gall bladder to release the bile and its enzymes into the small intestine which help the digestion - of fats in particular.
		
Click to expand...

Agree wholeheartedly with that! had a few slices of Pizza on Saturday (shove in the oven one not a takeaway). I'm not a massive lover of pizza anyway but boy did I pay for it - feeling of bloating and pain it was horrible. 

I'm never eating pizza again!


----------



## DRW (May 17, 2018)

You may find that it settles down over time, thats what the surgeon said before my op but I never felt any difference in eating any foods afterwards thankfully.

Good to hear that the op went smoothly.


----------

